# New Ford Excursion Desert..



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Now that's different!










http://www.stangnet.com/sema/desert.html


----------



## mowerconsultant (Feb 24, 2000)

Put a Powerstroke in it and I will buy it !!!


----------



## bob (Dec 26, 1999)

Ford......I'll take the Duramax that you posted on the other forum.


----------



## skyphoto (Feb 22, 2001)

Is that a hummer wannabe? hehehehe


Peace!


----------



## Keith (Dec 26, 1999)

What are you doing on Stangnet Ray?  I was a regular there too


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Just bought a Excursion Limited with a diesel.Only have a 130 miles on so far and love it.Going to Indy with it tomorrow.Got the laptop and gps system ready to go.


----------

